# 2.7T throwing codes!



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

I have a 2002 Audi Allroad with the 2.7t
I got 3 main faults found.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.LBL
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 M
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0001
Coding: 06752
Shop #: WSC 79671
WA1YD64B62N150376 AUZ7Z0B2110438
1 Fault Found:
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 4Z7-927-156.LBL
Part No: 4Z7 927 156 F
Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1818
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02325
1 Fault Found:
17125 - Torque Converter Clutch: Stuck OFF / No Power being transferred 
P0741 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No: 4Z7 907 389 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D55
Coding: 06497
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01119 - Gear Recognition Signal 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i've tried to search for some of this stuff but have come up with nothing of substance to help me understand. and no, i don't have a chilton's or anything like that for my car. Anyone run into these codes before? they just started last night all out of the blue. i've never had these codes thrown before.
thanks so much!


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.7T throwing codes! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

you need a new torque converter...
sorry dude
its a pretty common allroad problem. they pop an internal seal


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T throwing codes! (2035cc16v)*

thanks for the reply. i don't want to hear that news, but at least its accurate. what is the normal lifespan on these things? i only have like 56k on my car.


----------

